# Freeze tonight



## alamovineyard (May 7, 2017)

Supposed to drop down to 30 tonight. My marquette, verona, petite pearl, traminette, even concord have all budded out. Some marquette shoots are 6 inches long already. Hope the weather man is wrong!


----------



## treesaver (May 7, 2017)

I got one of those a little over a week ago. The cold slid down the draw, and just nipped a few leaves on my frontenac, which were the lowest vines, but burned the dickens out of some that were planted last fall and were in grow tubes. The vines that were on higher ground had no damage! I feel very lucky! Another degree or two colder, and everything would be starting over, with production cut badly!


----------



## mgmarty (May 7, 2017)

Put a sprinkler on them. 


Mine did alright after this.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 7, 2017)

mgmarty said:


> Put a sprinkler on them.
> 
> Mine did alright after this.



Thank goodness and good luck!


----------



## BlueStimulator (May 8, 2017)

Out here in Yakima they have popane heaters, wind machines and they do turn on the sprinklers to coat the fruit trees with ice. Good Luck


----------



## alamovineyard (May 8, 2017)

Well I wasn't able to protect the vines last night and from what I can tell about 50 percent of the shoots got fried pretty good. Marquette definitely took the worst of it, everything green is brown already. I guess we'll see what happens when it warms up this week, hopefully it's not as bad as I think.


----------



## treesaver (May 8, 2017)

I had a hard freeze about ten years ago that really fried my concord vines. At that time, I didn't have more than about twenty vines, and I thought when I saw them, I would be replanting the whole works! About a week and one half later, they all budded back out, and went ahead and produced a so so crop. At least I wasn't grapeless! 

This little freeze I got lately burned one shoot on my frontenacs, in the middle of a bunch of shoots. The only damage on my full size vines.....one shoot. How that happens is beyond me! The small vines in grow tubes wern't so lucky, but all but one has new buds and are taking off again. The life of a grape farmer!

Where are you located at alamovineyard?


----------



## alamovineyard (May 8, 2017)

I'm in southwest michigan, just a hobby vineyard so no money lost at least. There's a lot of large vineyards nearby growing concord for welch's and grapes for St. Julian winery. Hopefully they were unaffected


----------



## treesaver (May 8, 2017)

That's all mine is too, but it just keeps getting bigger every year!. I don't know how to lessen my addiction! I should be getting 25 verona vines in the mail in the next few days. They were to be shipped today.


----------



## grapeman (May 8, 2017)

We are having some chilly weather here for the next few days with low 30's overnight. Thankfully most of the buds are still tight although some are trying to make a break for it and open up with some buds at about 3/4 inch. The lows will help slow the growth down and hopefully we can get past the frosts soon. It was chilly today spitting snow and blowing at about 38 degrees for ahigh while I pruned.


----------



## balatonwine (May 9, 2017)

Sorry about the frost damage. Had some minor frost damage this year myself. Not fun.

Last year was worse:


----------



## CTDrew (May 9, 2017)

We've had highs in the low 50s and lows in the 30s several nights here as well. My Marquette and Frontenac have had some damage as they are open. It seems that they break too early every year, maybe they don't fit my site so well. My Cayuga, Gruner Veltliner and Aromella haven't broke open yet so they seem okay so far. Hope for some more temperate days soon!


----------



## jandrew156 (May 11, 2017)

Here in SW Pa we had a frost advisory earlier this week. predicted 34, ended up at 27.
Froze all 40 of my vines... I'm just a beginner but man, this is frustrating!

Anyone think these will come back?


----------



## TonyR (May 11, 2017)

Yes they will come back. Look like 2nd year vines? They will all grow back, you will just be a month late. I am very glad the majority of my vines had not budded out yet. 27* also up my way


----------



## CTDrew (May 11, 2017)

As @TonyR says you will be fine @jandrew156. Hopefully the Northeast cold spell breaks next week as predicted and we get back to "normal" temps!


----------

